# Female Cyclists



## Slow But Determined (12 Jan 2019)

Don't know if the industry produces sales figures like the car industry does but it would be interesting to see the figures for the sale of bikes to ladies.

These last few weeks i have noticed an lot of groups of female cyclists which I don't recall seeing before. Came across three groups this morning each containing about six riders.

These were not the normal age group that you see (elder ladies who have been cycling for years) but lot younger ladies, mid 30s I'd guess.

Hopefully this is a trend that will continue.


----------



## Slow But Determined (12 Jan 2019)

> Ime the majority of "elder" ladies have not been cycling for years, they are just starting or returning to it now that they have more time due to retirement/family grown up.



Yes, may not have put that correctly but as English is not my mother tounge hopefully I can be excused! Perhaps I should have said the ladies I normally see cycling are of my age group!!!


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2019)

I see lots of females on bikes, more than ever which is fantastic for a sport that in the past was mostly seen as male.
I only wish my wife would show some interest!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Yes, may not have put that correctly but as English is not my mother tounge hopefully I can be excused! Perhaps I should have said the ladies I normally see cycling are of my age group!!!


You're excused: English is my third language 
Again ime (in my experience), the groups of young women cyclist can be found early on a weekend morning, on popular road routes.
While you find the oldies like me anytime of the day, mostly on traffic free paths.


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> I see lots of females on bikes, more than ever which is fantastic for a sport that in the past was mostly seen as male.
> I only wish my wife would show some interest!



I think cycling now appears to be growing with all age groups regardless of gender  Us MAMILs can't have anything to ourselves 

My wife has shown a little interest in the last few months, but is happy just going out for an hour or so & no interest in being out all day doing 100+ miles, which I think is a good thing  I like my 'me' time


----------



## Jimidh (12 Jan 2019)

Yup I see a lot more groups of female cyclists about now than even a few years ago - the more the merrier as far as i’m concerned.


----------



## snorri (12 Jan 2019)

It's a long time since I've seen a group of cyclists, I can't remember any gender details.


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2019)

Haven’t seen many female cyclists around my neck of the woods.Pity.

The occasional ones have usually gone flying past me.Good on them.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jan 2019)

Plenty of women on my cycling commute, definitely a lot more than five years ago.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2019)

Plenty of female cyclists in and around London, riding all sorts of bikes. From ordinary commuting bikes to the roadies out for a thrash on road bikes .


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jan 2019)

MAWIL just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

Nomadski said:


> MAWIL just doesn't have the same ring to it.



MAMIL is not exactly complimentary is it?


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> MAMIL is not exactly complimentary is it?



Its slightly easier to say though


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> MAMIL is not exactly complimentary is it?


Its still more complimentary than PUFFIN!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

Middle age athlete on a bike MAAOAB. Is that what motorists shout when they pass at speed?


----------



## mikeymustard (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Middle age athlete on a bike MAAOAB. Is that what motorists shout when they pass at speed?


 is that as in "get off the road you f'in maaoab" ?


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Jan 2019)

Nomadski said:


> MAWIL just doesn't have the same ring to it.



It's fine if you're Welsh.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Jan 2019)

Nomadski said:


> MAWIL just doesn't have the same ring to it.


give us another one then.

If you dare.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jan 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> give us another one then.
> 
> If you dare.



WOACAIL maybe?



Spoiler



Woman of a certain age in lycra


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Middle age athlete on a bike MAAOAB. Is that what motorists shout when they pass at speed?



That sounds like a word a Glaswegian might use as an insult.

eg "Yer da sells Avon ya maaob"



Blue Hills said:


> give us another one then.
> 
> If you dare.



ALCOMA



Spoiler



A Lady Cyclist Of Middle Age


----------



## winjim (12 Jan 2019)

W


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2019)

I'm a big fan of female cyclists.







Yes, Dr Alice gets more perfect every day.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2019)

Nomadski said:


> MAWIL just doesn't have the same ring to it.


Its sexist though, its got to be MAPIL


----------



## bruce1530 (12 Jan 2019)

VOMIT



Spoiler



Very Old Man In Tights


----------



## boydj (12 Jan 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> VOMIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You lookin' at me?


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jan 2019)

Rather than VOMIT, at 66 I might be an OMIL...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Jan 2019)

The super amazing Jasmijn Muller was on the same route as me today. All the local Audax riders were shaking in their boots.

http://lessonsinbadassery.com/ultra-cyclist-jasmijn-muller-lejog-record-attempt-2/


----------



## Apollonius (12 Jan 2019)

I took my customary Friday ride out in -3 degrees last week. Five women and Three men. When it is tough, you get more women out, it seems.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You're excused: English is my third language
> Again ime (in my experience), the groups of young women cyclist can be found early on a weekend morning, on popular road routes.
> While you find the oldies like me anytime of the day, mostly on traffic free paths.




Now now,you cant count Glaswegian as a second language Pat  though you are a very unique individual if you can understand it


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2019)

See a few ladies out on the bikes, more the better


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP rides more than I do, rides further, ( recently from Paris to home on her own no support, with a barely healed broken foot), maintains her own bike ( rebuilt it recently) and enjoys riding more than me. 

Women have been riding bikes ever since they were invented and probably helped in their emancipation, too bloody right as well. 

There’s nothing unusual about women riding bikes.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2019)

My better half has taken command of my Brompton, and now rides to work every day. It's only 1.5 miles each way, but already the car is always 2nd choice unless it's raining. 
Certainly since Christmas I've noticed more female riders locally. There is always a hardened 'shopping' group who I recognise on my utility rides, but the lycra clad numbers also seem to be going up.


----------



## derrick (13 Jan 2019)

My wife has been riding road bikes for about 6 years, She does try to control the rides, But she is a strong rider. Our little group is 50/ 50 Males and females.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Jan 2019)

I often amuse myself on the morning commute by counting numbers of men and women on bikes. It is generally around 2/3s men to 1/3 women. However the small sample size of only around 12 other cyclists per day maximum (down to about 4 in the winter) makes the sample size too small to be statistically significant .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP rides more than I do, rides further, ( recently from Paris to home on her own no support, with a barely healed broken foot), maintains her own bike ( rebuilt it recently) and enjoys riding more than me.
> 
> Women have been riding bikes ever since they were invented and probably helped in their emancipation, too bloody right as well.
> 
> There’s nothing unusual about women riding bikes.



If she ever gets fed up of you can you introduce us?


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2019)

bruce1530 said:


> VOMIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like me.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If she ever gets fed up of you can you introduce us?


You cheeky bugger.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jan 2019)

A freind of mine down Devon way runs courses and group outings specifically for women, to get them into, or back into cycling, particularly more off road type stuff.

It's been quite popular and successful. 

I guess the problem is though, that she repeatedly does herself out of a job.

As soon as she's done good work on building their confidence, they're off doing it all independently. 

It's a shame some women feel they have to stop cycling, or get less time to do it, once they have kids, or whatever. 

Some of them need to get better at ring fencing that 'me time' maybe?

Or perhaps their blokes need to get better at stepping up to the childcare plate ?


----------



## winjim (13 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP rides more than I do, rides further, ( recently from Paris to home on her own no support, with a barely healed broken foot), maintains her own bike ( rebuilt it recently) and enjoys riding more than me.
> 
> Women have been riding bikes ever since they were invented and probably helped in their emancipation, too bloody right as well.
> 
> There’s nothing unusual about women riding bikes.


I think the most vicious thing I ever saw in all my life is a woman on a bicycle.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/should-women-be-allowed-to-cycle-in-public.232746/#post-5212003


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> It's a shame some women feel they have to stop cycling, or get less time to do it, once they have kids, or whatever.


In my area the problem is the infrastructure: there are none safe for the kids.
To reach a safe place for kids to cycle along it takes the faff to load bikes in cars, or on trains. Of course, if it's not safe, one wouldn't use a child's seat or tag-along either.
There's also the fact that bike accessories like that are expensive.
I was just talking about this topic with a woman that came on today's ride, her kids are at the age that they don't want to cycle anymore, too young to be left alone though, so for her to be out she need hubby or a relative to be in.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2019)

Id guess that on my commute 15miles to Cambridge men out number women at least 5 to 1 as you get closer to Cambridge numbers do start to creep up but they are not significant until I'm off the busway and into central Cambridge then there's 33% + (the vast number of cyclist may make it seem more however :-/


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> In my area the problem is the infrastructure: there are none safe for the kids.
> To reach a safe place for kids to cycle along


Which suggests you think that the only women to address are those with children.

That's an important sub-demographic, but it is only one.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

srw said:


> Which suggests you think that the only women to address are those with children.
> 
> That's an important sub-demographic, but it is only one.


Agreed but I was responding to @mudsticks post, that was about women cycling less after they have kids.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5500807, member: 9609"]I have only seen two other cyclists this year and one was a woman - so I guess that makes it a third here.[/QUOTE]

Either you've not been out much, or you live somewhere _very _remote


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

Here when I ride into student-land (the west end) I see a remarkable difference in cycling demographics.
It goes like this:
from my location, the outskirts, riding into town, I see regularly 3 women, obviously commuting to work, a dozen men.
We have non existing segregated facilities.
This is remarkable in itself, because when I started, in 2011, it was rare seeing even a couple of men riding to/from town.
3 miles in, almost in the city centre, the men are only slightly more at rush hours, I guess they ride to/from the south side (I ride from the east end).
The south side has an ever expanding network of segregated facilities, traffic calmed roads, bus lanes.
Now, in the west end, student land as I said, where all cycling routes ultimately meet, there are plenty of cyclists any time of the day, women in equal amount, maybe even more, than men.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Either you've not been out much, or you live somewhere _very _remote


@User9609 only goes cycling in remote places: have you seen his pictures in the your ride today thread?
I wish it was me!


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/manwhohasitall/status/1083634656401084416?s=19


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5500859, member: 9609"]326 miles in the first 13 days, - very very few people cyclle round here and even less at this time of the year[/QUOTE]

Your moniker suggests you might be North of the border?? 

That's a good mileage


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2019)

It’s incredible that in some countries it would appear that women aren’t allowed to ride a bicycle. Link

“I love the colours in the autumn and the snow here. I'm learning French but it's so difficult! I'm also learning to ride a bicycle and I'm trying to learn how to swim and ice skate.”


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Some of them need to get better at ring fencing that 'me time' maybe?
> 
> Or perhaps their blokes need to get better at stepping up to the childcare plate ?


It's the latter. HTH.


----------



## winjim (13 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Some of them need to get better at ring fencing that 'me time' maybe?
> 
> Or perhaps their blokes need to get better at stepping up to the childcare plate ?





theclaud said:


> It's the latter. HTH.


ITYFIABMCTT


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jan 2019)

winjim said:


> ITYFIABMCTT



Ummm go on then... 

Enlighten the acronymatically challenged amongst us.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5500893, member: 9609"]Under 4 mile

and yes, this weird weather has me 107% up on last years figures to this date. (folk out ploughing today)[/QUOTE]

Ploughing now? That far north??

I don't start cultivations until late Feb here, and I'm in the soft South.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Ummm go on then...
> 
> Enlighten the acronymatically challenged amongst us.


I Think You'll Find It's A Bit More Complicated Than That.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

winjim said:


> ITYFIABMCTT


It is, but from the two options suggested, one is cobblers and one is a no-brainer.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Are you a farmerist @mudsticks?


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> It is, but from the two options suggested, one is cobblers and one is a no-brainer.


Brilliant!


----------



## winjim (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> It is, but from the two options suggested, one is cobblers and one is a no-brainer.


Truth.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

Is the OP the Actual OP, or was there stuff before it which is now gone? It's a bit mysterious what exactly the thread is supposed to be about.


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Is the OP the Actual OP, or was there stuff before it which is now gone? It's a bit mysterious what exactly the thread is supposed to be about.


Believe it or not, that was the actual OP. I think it was dusted down from a diary written in about 1973.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

srw said:


> Believe it or not, that was the actual OP. I think it was dusted down from a diary written in about 1973.


Right! Oh well, let's make the best of it. The question was about women (or 'ladies', but we'll let that go) buying bikes, which I don't think anyone else has mentioned since. So there wasn't an OP that said something like 'post a pic of a cyclist you'd like to fark, to show other men what a ramrod-straight bird biffer you are', then?


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Right! Oh well, let's make the best of it. The question was about women (or 'ladies', but we'll let that go) buying bikes, which I don't think anyone else has mentioned since.



I don't know about you, but I've never been asked by any kind of retailer at point of sale whether I'm male or female - or indeed anything else. And unlike the cars mentioned by the OP there's no mandatory registration of bikes. So I suspect the answer to the only bit of the OP that posed an implicit question is "no-one knows".


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Are you a farmerist @mudsticks?



Guilty as charged m'lud... 

I'd like other crimes taken into consideration at the same time tho..


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

srw said:


> I don't know about you, but I've never been asked by any kind of retailer at point of sale whether I'm male or female - or indeed anything else. And unlike the cars mentioned by the OP there's no mandatory registration of bikes. So I suspect the answer to the only bit of the OP that posed an implicit question is "no-one knows".


Yes - I've only ever bought one complete bike in person from a retailer, and I wasn't aware of anyone making a note of my sex. Most other bits of bike I've bought online, where they can't tell. It's also obvious that bike ownership and bike use are not the same thing. There's clearly been an upsurge in bikes and bike kit, especially at the sportier and more expensive end, aimed at a female market, but that's another thing again. I avoid bike stuff that claims to be designed for women like the plague.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Right! Oh well, let's make the best of it. The question was about women (or 'ladies', but we'll let that go) buying bikes, which I don't think anyone else has mentioned since. So there wasn't an OP that said something like 'post a pic of a cyclist you'd like to fark, to show other men what a ramrod-straight bird biffer you are', then?





srw said:


> I don't know about you, but I've never been asked by any kind of retailer at point of sale whether I'm male or female - or indeed anything else. And unlike the cars mentioned by the OP there's no mandatory registration of bikes. So I suspect the answer to the only bit of the OP that posed an implicit question is "no-one knows".



I’m not sure if I’m being relevant to your posts , but when I have been in a bike shop with the Fragrant MrsP where she has started the enquires, the assistant always addresses the answers to me. I make a point of telling them to talk to MrsP. That does annoy me.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m not sure if I’m being relevant to your posts , but when I have been in a bike shop with the Fragrant MrsP where she has started the enquires, the assistant always addresses the answers to me. I make a point of telling them to talk to MrsP. That does annoy me.


Indeed. It's a thing.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Indeed. It's a thing.


Though a lot less than it used to be in my experience. Specialized in Harrogate are particularly good at not doing that - I tend to find it more of a thing in smaller shops and with older shop workers.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s incredible that in some countries it would appear that women aren’t allowed to ride a bicycle. Link
> 
> “I love the colours in the autumn and the snow here. I'm learning French but it's so difficult! I'm also learning to ride a bicycle and I'm trying to learn how to swim and ice skate.”


I met a Dutch lady years back who taught such women to cycle to promote their integration into the Dutch society


----------



## Jimidh (13 Jan 2019)

Slightly off topic but relevant I think.

I used to cycle all the time with both children when they were younger and both eldest son and younger daughter always enjoyed it.

Son now 15 still loves cycling and is decent MTBer and getting into being a Lycra clad lout like his old man.

My wife cycles too but is slightly more a fair weather cyclist but not knocking her for that.

But daughter has totally stopped since she started high school. Don’t know if it’s because it’s not cool to ride bikes or too hang out with your auld man or what. She’s still fit and and active but bikes are a total no no.

Son didn’t lose interest at all. Maybe just my kids or has anyone else had the same?


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Jan 2019)

Jimidh said:


> Slightly off topic but relevant I think.
> 
> I used to cycle all the time with both children when they were younger and both eldest son and younger daughter always enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Ask her?


----------



## Jimidh (13 Jan 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Ask her?


I hadn’t thought of that!!

Of course I have - I don’t like bikes. Why - I just don’t.

My wife has too with the same response.


----------



## brodiej (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> View: https://twitter.com/manwhohasitall/status/1083634656401084416?s=19




Nice Twitter account!


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Jan 2019)

Jimidh said:


> I hadn’t thought of that!!
> 
> Of course I have - I don’t like bikes. Why - I just don’t.
> 
> My wife has too with the same response.


Teenagers can be irritatingly uncommunicative!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> I avoid bike stuff that claims to be designed for women like the plague.


Definition of a woman's bike as described by most of the trade - "The smallest frame we've got and it's pink".


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> I tend to find it more of a thing in smaller shops and with older shop workers.



Nay, I found it's _the kind _of shop.
LBS let's call him 1, youngish chaps owners and workers, sponsor a local track racer, focus on fast fast, bling, carbon, downhill Mbiking, blah blah.
They are good mechanics though, and stock a good range of bikes.
Those ones never listen to me: by now they should know I commute, still "are you riding today" almost had me in fits of laughter! Like, I'm a weekend racer or something!
When I said my brakes don't work, they did not believe me.
I asked to buy a pedal spanner, they looked at me like, "she's a weird old woman"

Lbs let's call them 2, are a family business, selling bikes suitable for any kind of riding, focusing on families.
They listened to what I wanted, they got the bike in the right size for me, went back to get stuff changed/added no probs no charge, shame they only stock Merida, I don't like the brand.

LBS 3, an old fashioned bike shop long closed now, was my nearest, run by a man in his '60s, he kept wanting to dissuade me from buying stuff.
Don't buy this it's too expensive, don't buy that you don't need it.
But I want it, bless! 
The bike he sold me 7 years ago when I started commuting is still going strong, it's my ice bike/trailer bike now, a sturdy commuter with rack and mudguard.

Evans in town: ha!
The 20 something boy wanted to sell me a totally unsuitable high geared bike, because "my girlfriend has one and she loves it"
Young man, can you not see I'm of Granny age, I need all the gears I can get?
And I said shopping, commuting ... not racing!

Cycle republic, on the other hand, a branch in town frequented mainly by commuters, listened to what I wanted, procured it, was not fazed at all by a woman into utilitarian cycling.

Ime, it's not the age of the bike mechanics or sales people, it's the kind of clientele they want to attract.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2019)

Jimidh said:


> Slightly off topic but relevant I think.
> 
> I used to cycle all the time with both children when they were younger and both eldest son and younger daughter always enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Its very common for girls to stop cycling at High School, there's a fair bit of research into it :-/


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jan 2019)

HLaB said:


> Its very common for girls to stop cycling at High School, there's a fair bit of research into it :-/



Did they discover why they chose to stop??


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Nay, I found it's _the kind _of shop.
> LBS let's call him 1, youngish chaps owners and workers, sponsor a local track racer, focus on fast fast, bling, carbon, downhill Mbiking, blah blah.
> They are good mechanics though, and stock a good range of bikes.
> Those ones never listen to me: by now they should know I commute, still "are you riding today" almost had me in fits of laughter! Like, I'm a weekend racer or something!
> ...


Interesting post Pat. Evans Boy sounds like he needs to grow up a bit and develop some people skills!
My worst experience was with a small shop in Tadcaster. I had made a special trip to visit them as i was having some uncomfortable saddle issues and had read online that they had a saddle library. The owner clearly had a clear idea about what constituted a "proper" cyclist and it didn't include a woman on a cheapish carbon framed bike (no steel, my beard wasn't long enough and I hadn't been cycling since 1950). He spent about 15 mins insulting/patronising me and I left without buying anything. 
Specialized sorted my saddle issues out. Should have gone there first but was reluctant to discuss undercarriage issues with enthusiastic young lads (a couple of which I used to teach!) I needn't have worried - they were very professional!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> The owner clearly had a clear idea about what constituted a "proper" cyclist and it didn't include a woman on a cheapish carbon framed bike (no steel, my beard wasn't long enough and I hadn't been cycling since 1950).


Did he say you needed a Brooks? 
There is a lot of stereotyping in cycling circles, isn't there?


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Jan 2019)

winjim said:


> ITYFIABMCTT



Nothing IABMCTT on the N&CA.

Them's the rules.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Did they discover why they chose to stop??


A variety of reasons, this is one such study (or at least an interpretation of it).


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jan 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Nothing IABMCTT on the N&CA.
> 
> Them's the rules.



Ya wot???


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jan 2019)

HLaB said:


> A variety of reasons, this is one such study (or at least an interpretation of it).



OK so it's largely social pressure, one way or another, fear of not fitting in, that sort of thing 

Plus a legitimate fear of traffic, which we all share.

Maybe there's a tendency for women to be less physically assertive, in general, so they don't always find it easy to claim their place on the road.

So more support and encouragement, role models that sort of thing perhaps? .
Cycling seems to be waking up to, and now shedding quite a lot of its 'boys club' image.

As others have suggested the bicycle was an early symbol of women's emancipation, and liberation.

Let's keep that up.


----------



## srw (14 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Plus a legitimate fear of traffic, which we all share.


No we don't.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jan 2019)

srw said:


> No we don't.



You don't?
Or you mean you know others who aren't feared? 

Where is this benign, and considerate, traffic? I'm coming right over. 

I was almost clipped by a 'leisure' van in the lanes only yesterday. 
Their desperate need to get to the coast before me, on a Sunday lunchtime, nearly put me in the hedge.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Indeed. It's a thing.


Oh yes. I have the same problem with the surfing Mrs Bassman. I don't surf.


----------



## srw (14 Jan 2019)

mudsticks said:


> You don't?
> Or you mean you know others who aren't feared?
> 
> Where is this benign, and considerate, traffic? I'm coming right over.
> ...


You said that we all share a fear of traffic. I pointed out that that isn't true - for instance I'm not afraid of traffic. I've not done as much riding as I'd like recently, but when I do it's usually in London and rural England. On the other hand I've been unafraid of traffic whether I'm riding on my usual roads or others, at all times of the day or night.

Three observations. First, when I learned that most drivers really don't want to hurt you I started enjoying my riding much more. Second, my observation is that people who report being afraid of traffic report far more near misses and crashes (see post above). So I suspect there's a bit of a distorted perception.

Third, and most importantly in the context of new rider encouragement, telling everyone how unpleasant and dangerous your pastime or mode of transport is isn't the best way of getting new people to do it - especially people who might be risk averse.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jan 2019)

Oh I agree, in regard to not making folks overly scared.
Maybe wary, is a better word than frightened.

I'm not that frighted really, but have had some moments with inconsiderate drivers.
Only actually been knocked off twice in over thirty years of riding.

I mostly ride in rural areas, seldom towns or even A roads, if I can avoid it..
I'll go the long way round for preference.

Cos arguing with a lorry, is seldom going to end well, no matter how much morally in the right you are.

There is a small contingent of @rsehole drivers who believe the road is their exclusive property.

I agree most drivers don't wish us cyclists actual harm, but there's quite a few that don't serm prepared to put in the effort to ensure our safety.

Guess it comes down to education as ever.


----------



## winjim (14 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> It is, but from the two options suggested, one is cobblers and one is a no-brainer.





winjim said:


> Truth.


Actually, thinking about it I retract this statement. In my experience, both options are oversimplified to the point of being meaningless.


----------



## Moodyman (14 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> *It’s incredible that in some countries it would appear that women aren’t allowed to ride a bicycle*. Link
> 
> “I love the colours in the autumn and the snow here. I'm learning French but it's so difficult! I'm also learning to ride a bicycle and I'm trying to learn how to swim and ice skate.”



This is not limited to Saudi Arabia. Even within parts of the UK women are discouraged from cycling.

Search 'Fozia Naseem' and 'Hopon.Bike

This woman was voted one of the Cycling UK's Woman of the Year 2018 for her commitment to get more women, particularly from minority communities, onto bikes.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jan 2019)

And how about solo women cyclists 

And cycle tourers particularly??

Apparently they are far more common on the continent, but not so much here.

I've seen a few, but maybe two or three a year, and this is a holiday area??


----------



## chocsaway (15 Jan 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Though a lot less than it used to be in my experience. Specialized in Harrogate are particularly good at not doing that - I tend to find it more of a thing in smaller shops and with older shop workers.



‘Quinns’ on Edge Lane, Liverpool are also absolutely brilliant. I’ve bought both of my Specialized ‘gleam machines’ from the very helpful boys there (a Tricross Sport & a Tarmac road bike) Fantastic practical advice from Steve & Andy. No patronising guff about ‘ladies pastel coloured bikes’ etc. just clear, accurate info on inside leg length, women specific saddles (obvs.) & possibility of extension handle bar element to accommodate variable male/female arm/back length. I wouldn’t go anywhere else. Thanks boys!


----------



## chocsaway (15 Jan 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Definition of a woman's bike as described by most of the trade - "The smallest frame we've got and it's pink".



I know, it’s soooooo patronising! I’m only 5’6” but have long legs (thanks dad!), so ‘women's frames are too small. I’m not remotely interested in pastel tones, I just want a beautifully enginered machine that’ll go like the clappers!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jan 2019)

chocsaway said:


> I know, it’s soooooo patronising! I’m only 5’6” but have long legs (thanks dad!), so ‘women's frames are too small. I’m not remotely interested in pastel tones, I just want a beautifully enginered machine that’ll go like the clappers!



Here you go - seriously nice! 

https://www.cannondale.com/en/Inter...etail?Id=ea7bd0d3-4f3a-4700-aac6-93b7551cb750


----------



## winjim (15 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Here you go - seriously nice!
> 
> https://www.cannondale.com/en/Inter...etail?Id=ea7bd0d3-4f3a-4700-aac6-93b7551cb750
> 
> View attachment 447375


Oh my sweet Lord, that thing is hideous.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Here you go - seriously nice!
> 
> https://www.cannondale.com/en/Inter...etail?Id=ea7bd0d3-4f3a-4700-aac6-93b7551cb750
> 
> View attachment 447375



Oh my eyes!
Looks like the Terminator's bike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh my eyes!
> Looks like the Terminator's bike



I'll be bike


----------



## Sharky (16 Jan 2019)

srw said:


> You said that we all share a fear of traffic. I pointed out that that isn't true - for instance I'm not afraid of traffic. I've not done as much riding as I'd like recently, but when I do it's usually in London and rural England. On the other hand I've been unafraid of traffic whether I'm riding on my usual roads or others, at all times of the day or night.
> 
> Three observations. First, when I learned that most drivers really don't want to hurt you I started enjoying my riding much more. Second, my observation is that people who report being afraid of traffic report far more near misses and crashes (see post above). So I suspect there's a bit of a distorted perception.
> 
> Third, and most importantly in the context of new rider encouragement, telling everyone how unpleasant and dangerous your pastime or mode of transport is isn't the best way of getting new people to do it - especially people who might be risk averse.



Of all the risks that might endanger a cyclist, cars and motorists are not very high on my list. My biggest concerns is that of taking a spill from poor road surfaces (gravel, -ve camber, black ice, pot holes), miss reading corners, clipless pedals etc. Have had a few near-misses, but they were all misses which may make you a bit irate, but in reality did not harm me. Experience on the road and learning how to read traffic flow is the best preventative action. In over 50 years, which includes commuting into London in the days when cycle/bus lanes did not exist, I've only had one incident which included a car, although the latter one was a serious one, but have had more than a dozen of those "minor" spills and some of these resulted in broken bones.

Black ice is currently no 1 on my risk list

But nothing ever puts me off from getting back out there.


----------

